# طلب..أنت أبرع جمالآ من بنى البشر (مز 45: 2)



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمة
أنا عايز صورة لوجه المسيح أبرع جمالا من بنى البشر
بس مش اللى معروفة دى...لا فى صورة لوجه المسيح تحس أنه هيبكى وبضو مكتوب عليها 
أنت أبرع جمالآ من بنى البشر (مز 45: 2)
وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2010)

طبعا بشكر حضرتك لتعبكم
الرب يباركم ويبارك خدمتكم
لكن حضرتك دى الصورة المعروفة لابر جمالا من بنى البشر
لكن انا قصدى فى صورة لما تبصيلها حضرتك تلاقى دموع فى عين بابا يسوع...هى دى الصورة اللى محتاجها.
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## bant el mase7 (11 فبراير 2010)

بالحقيقة هو الابرع جمالا من بنى البشر.له كل المجد


----------



## pinky (17 مايو 2010)

ايوه انا كمان بدور عليها مش لاقياها
لو حد عنده الصوره ديه يجبهلنا بليييييييييز


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

رجاء التركيز فى هذه الصوره معبره جدا

رغم أننى بحثت عن الصوره اللمطلوبه فلم أجدها​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> رجاء التركيز فى هذه الصوره معبره جدا
> 
> رغم أننى بحثت عن الصوره اللمطلوبه فلم أجدها​


الله .... دى جميلة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
حقآ  (أنت  أبرع جمالآ من بنى البشر يا يسوع ياحبيبى.)
أشكركم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ لتعبكم 
ربنا يعوضكم بالسمائيات.
آمين


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2010)




----------



## pinky (19 مايو 2010)

نهيسي الصوره دي قريبه دجدا من اللى اقصدها
بجد شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

[FONT="Book[COLOR="Navy"]شكرا الرب يبارككم[/COLOR][/CENTER]


----------

